# Capita Defenders Of Awesome vs. Never Summer Proto Type Two



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

They're both great boards. Do you want rocker between your feet or camber? There ya go. You just made your decision.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Linvillegorge nailed it, very different boards in the same category. Pick your preferred profile and go. 

Anecdotally, I have a few friends with this season DOA. Three of which have been through our shop, _very often_ for repairs. A lot of core shots and gouges in general, and when repairing them I've noticed the base seems to be thinner than on other brands. Not sure how true that is, but it's just my observation. They seem to be easily damaged, but admittedly they are being ridden hard too. Two of them have impacted edges on the nose or tail which started a delam. 

Re the Type 2, I'm one of those that says it has no pop. Fantastic, very versatile twin, but it has no pop. If you love getting air often and easily, it's not your board. If that doesn't bother you, it does ride great in every other way. 

Narrowing down your choices to just those two is kind of odd as they're at different ends of the same 'All Mountain Twin' Category, so a few other options would be;
Salomon Assassin, Yes Greats, Endeavor Live or BOD, Flow Whiteout, Ride Burnout, Rome Mod Rocker. Plenty more to choose from too.


----------



## NCRider (Feb 5, 2018)

Phedder said:


> Linvillegorge nailed it, very different boards in the same category. Pick your preferred profile and go.
> 
> Anecdotally, I have a few friends with this season DOA. Three of which have been through our shop, _very often_ for repairs. A lot of core shots and gouges in general, and when repairing them I've noticed the base seems to be thinner than on other brands. Not sure how true that is, but it's just my observation. They seem to be easily damaged, but admittedly they are being ridden hard too. Two of them have impacted edges on the nose or tail which started a delam.
> 
> ...


I agree that the build quality is not great on Capitas. My past boards did not last long. Proto is a killer board. I disagree with the "No Pop" or maybe this year's model is like that. Last year I demoed this board for 2 days straight and it was a blast. Hybrid camber boards take a bit of getting used to. It's different than most camber boards. You gotto reach the end of the rocker and load it up. Lean on it more.. it's also a carving machine but that's a different story.


----------



## JPopster (Jan 26, 2018)

NCRider said:


> I agree that the build quality is not great on Capitas. My past boards did not last long. Proto is a killer board. I disagree with the "No Pop" or maybe this year's model is like that. Last year I demoed this board for 2 days straight and it was a blast. Hybrid camber boards take a bit of getting used to. It's different than most camber boards. You gotto reach the end of the rocker and load it up. Lean on it more.. it's also a carving machine but that's a different story.


Exactly what he said.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

If you worry about pop, you'll be disappointed in the proto t2 if you decide to get it. besides that a good board, but shit pop. I had about 20 8hr days on mine before I gave up on it.

I am starting to question capita's build quality too. thought it was just me, but didn't say anything as it's partly my fault. my mercury has topsheet separation from impact but no damage to the sidewalls/edge/base.


----------



## jywu86 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a 2016 DOA and that thing pops to the moon. Not a slow board but I definitely wouldn't say it's a super fast board. Did I mention the board pops really well?

As far as build quality, this is my first Capita board so I can only comment on this particular one. The base gets messed up pretty easily. Granted I did most of the damage when riding at Whistler in June, but I've gotten more core shots on this thing than anything else I've owned. (Jones, Rome, Ride, Nitro, Burton)


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

NCRider said:


> Hybrid camber boards take a bit of getting used to. It's different than most camber boards. You gotto reach the end of the rocker and load it up. Lean on it more. it's also a carving machine but that's a different story.


15 days was enough 'getting used to' before realising it wasn't for me, and the pop's just not there. Reach the end of the rocker and lean on it more? Yeah, that's called a press. No rebound or snap out of it though. I agree on the carving, killer sidecut.

Yes, I'm :deadhorse:


----------



## Osman31ci (Jan 16, 2018)

I love Capitas because the graphics are always sick. But they don't last long. They are cheaper so they sell out very fast.

Proto TT is a blast. It has decent pop. It's stiffer than most boards (noodles) and being a hybrid camber it is a little different. People that badmouth it are used to riding super soft boards and get more pop from flexing it easier. If you have strong legs that should not be an issue. 

I work at a board shop. Demoed the hell out of that board all season. It was my favorite board. Highly recommend it. 

A stiffer board will be more versatile too.. you can ride the Proto in powder too. It floats really well despite being a twin.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess I've just been lucky with my Capitas. I've had a Charlie Slasher and a DBX and both held up really well, but I ride very little park so I'm not banging them off of rails constantly either.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Osman31ci said:


> Proto TT is a blast. It has decent pop. It's stiffer than most boards (noodles) and being a hybrid camber it is a little different. People that badmouth it are used to riding super soft boards and get more pop from flexing it easier. If you have strong legs that should not be an issue.


I understand wanting to hype a board, I do. But talking straight bullshit is not the way to do it. 

It's not stiff, it's certainly not 'stiffer than most boards'. I owned a Burton Custom X at the same time I owned the Type 2. I could get a hell of a lot more pop from that than the TT, so getting more pop from being easier to flex is bullshit. I used to be a competitive powerlifter, strong legs are not an issue in my case. Lack of pop in the TT was. 

Again, I think it's a good board. But poppy it is not.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Jesus... we're really gonna turn this into yet another "Does the Proto TT have pop or not?" thread?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

it's funny, tons of demos but nobody who says it's the best board ever made has bought one. I bought one and sold it. I'll just leave it at that. :deadhorse:


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought one. Sold it to try something else. Bought another one. Sold it to try something else. Bought my first one back. sold it to try something else. Bought another one this year. I'm going to try to learn and keep it....

I've owned and tried a TON of boards. The proto type 2 works best for me. 

I don't think the pop is bad enough to complain about personally. But last year when I went from my proto to a burton twin I do remember thinking "jesus, this board pops!!!"

:flame suit on:


----------



## NCRider (Feb 5, 2018)

Phedder said:


> But talking straight bullshit is not the way to do it.


Dude everybody is entitled to their opinions.. I totally disagree with you. Nobody said it's the pop master. But it's definitely not a popless board in any way. 

It's funny how only the two of you that jump to any Proto thread and make these claims. In my opinion they are false. Full Stop.


----------



## NCRider (Feb 5, 2018)

jae said:


> it's funny, tons of demos but nobody who says it's the best board ever made has bought one. I bought one and sold it. I'll just leave it at that. :deadhorse:


LOL. Dude if the price came down, I would have bought one. I cannot shell out close to $600 on a board. I'm cheap !


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Phedder said:


> I understand wanting to hype a board, I do. But talking straight bullshit is not the way to do it.
> 
> It's not stiff, it's certainly not 'stiffer than most boards'. I owned a Burton Custom X at the same time I owned the Type 2. I could get a hell of a lot more pop from that than the TT, so getting more pop from being easier to flex is bullshit. I used to be a competitive powerlifter, strong legs are not an issue in my case. Lack of pop in the TT was.
> 
> Again, I think it's a good board. But poppy it is not.





NCRider said:


> Dude everybody is entitled to their opinions.. I totally disagree with you. Nobody said it's the pop master. But it's definitely not a popless board in any way.
> 
> It's funny how only the two of you that jump to any Proto thread and make these claims. In my opinion they are false. Full Stop.


Totally agree that everyone is entitled to their opinion, but it definitely gets old when certain posters jump into every thread that presents an opportunity to shit on certain products. Hell, I hate magnetraction. HATE it. But I definitely don't hop into every Mervin thread to shit on magnetraction. I've always tried to be honest about it. I don't like, but plenty of people love it. That doesn't make me right and them wrong or vice versa. Some people just cannot accept that others can have a different opinion and - gasp! - that's okay.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

NCRider said:


> Dude everybody is entitled to their opinions.. I totally disagree with you. Nobody said it's the pop master. But it's definitely not a popless board in any way.
> 
> It's funny how only the two of you that jump to any Proto thread and make these claims. In my opinion they are false. Full Stop.


The bullshit I'm referring to is calling it 'stiffer than most boards' which is just plain laughable. As is saying people struggling to get pop on it are used to riding soft boards and finding them easier to pop.

The pop debate is an opinion for sure, and everyone is absolutely entitled to theirs. My problem lies in the number of accounts created in the last month or two that only seem to post on NS related threads to hype the board. I'm happy to provide a counter opinion (that I know everyone is well aware of by now :deadhorse: ) to that so things don't get so artificially inflated. I'll happily recommend the board to a lot of people, as I've often stated it's a good board, but...


----------



## Osman31ci (Jan 16, 2018)

Phedder said:


> It's not stiff, it's certainly not 'stiffer than most boards'. I owned a Burton Custom X at the same time I owned the Type 2. I could get a hell of a lot more pop from that than the TT, so getting more pop from being easier to flex is bullshit. I used to be a competitive powerlifter, strong legs are not an issue in my case. Lack of pop in the TT was.
> 
> Again, I think it's a good board. But poppy it is not.


Dude I did not mean it is the stiffest board. It is just stiffer than most Park oriented boards. I liked it so much that I ended up buying the demo last year. And I see them everywhere on the east coast. Mostly advanced riders that ride park etc.

Maybe you had an early demo version or smtn that was not broken in. It is only you too that constantly jump into these Never Summer related posts.

I am beginning to think that Jae and you are the same person or you guys have something against this board since it is actually you guys that post negative crap in all Proto related threads.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Osman31ci said:


> Dude I did not mean it is the stiffest board. It is just stiffer than most Park oriented boards. I liked it so much that I ended up buying the demo last year. And I see them everywhere on the east coast. Mostly advanced riders that ride park etc.


I actually noticed 3-4 of these at my local hill yesterday. Plus the one I was riding. 

I hate to say.... But I find out here never summer are mostly ridden by intermediate 5-10 day a year type riders.....

But that being said. I still love my proto.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Osman31ci said:


> Dude I did not mean it is the stiffest board. It is just stiffer than most Park oriented boards. I liked it so much that I ended up buying the demo last year. And I see them everywhere on the east coast. Mostly advanced riders that ride park etc.
> 
> Maybe you had an early demo version or smtn that was not broken in. It is only you too that constantly jump into these Never Summer related posts.
> 
> I am beginning to think that Jae and you are the same person or you guys have something against this board since it is actually you guys that post negative crap in all Proto related threads.


I had the production 2017 model. After 15 days it was most certainly broken in. The pop is the only aspect of the board I shit on, otherwise it's a fantastic all mountain twin. I've openly recommended it to many people and will continue to do so. Label me a hater if you like, I'd consider myself a realist. If you want to generate a lot of air, look elsewhere. If that's not a concern, it's one of the better picks in it's category for sure.


----------



## NCRider (Feb 5, 2018)

Phedder said:


> I had the production 2017 model. After 15 days it was most certainly broken in. The pop is the only aspect of the board I shit on, otherwise it's a fantastic all mountain twin. I've openly recommended it to many people and will continue to do so. Label me a hater if you like, I'd consider myself a realist. If you want to generate a lot of air, look elsewhere. If that's not a concern, it's one of the better picks in it's category for sure.


I still think saying "this board has no pop" is misleading and is a bit extreme. I think you will continue to be bashed for saying that tirelessly in every single Proto thread. I see a shit ton of people on these boards at the park. 

Every board has a sweet spot for poppin ollies. Needless to say but weight is a huge factor in determining the right size so you line up your weight ratio where it was designed for that board. It is even more important on hybrids. You can't just expect all boards to respond the same. Maybe you would think differently if you had tried a different size is all I'm saying. 

Peace.


----------



## NCRider (Feb 5, 2018)

linvillegorge said:


> Totally agree that everyone is entitled to their opinion, but it definitely gets old when certain posters jump into every thread that presents an opportunity to shit on certain products. Hell, I hate magnetraction. HATE it. But I definitely don't hop into every Mervin thread to shit on magnetraction. I've always tried to be honest about it. I don't like, but plenty of people love it. That doesn't make me right and them wrong or vice versa. Some people just cannot accept that others can have a different opinion and - gasp! - that's okay.


I second this too. I hate magnetraction. I think it has many disadvantages. But so many people swear by them. I don't go around bashing them like these two guys in every PTT thread. 

You guys should really check out Jerry's vids on the whole NS line-up and see what can be done with the TT..


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

NCRider said:


> I still think saying "this board has no pop" is misleading and is a bit extreme. I think you will continue to be bashed for saying that tirelessly in every single Proto thread. I see a shit ton of people on these boards at the park.
> 
> Every board has a sweet spot for poppin ollies. Needless to say but weight is a huge factor in determining the right size so you line up your weight ratio where it was designed for that board. It is even more important on hybrids. You can't just expect all boards to respond the same. Maybe you would think differently if you had tried a different size is all I'm saying.
> 
> Peace.


Even though I don’t agree with phredder as far as “zero pop”. I will defend the guy. He rips everything on the mountain and certainly knows his shit when it comes to riding/gear.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

NCRider said:


> I second this too. I hate magnetraction. I think it has many disadvantages. But so many people swear by them. I don't go around bashing them like these two guys in every PTT thread.
> 
> You guys should really check out Jerry's vids on the whole NS line-up and see what can be done with the TT..


I’d be interested in these vids. Got any links?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ek9max said:


> Even though I don’t agree with phredder as far as “zero pop”. I will defend the guy. He rips everything on the mountain and certainly knows his shit when it comes to riding/gear.


And yet opinions on equipment can still vary. I just don't like it when people state matters of opinion as cold hard fact. You can have two riders of similar ability ride the exact same board and come away with a different opinion of it. It's not like there's an industry standardized machine where we can actually measure the level of "pop" in a snowboard. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

NCRider said:


> I still think saying "this board has no pop" is misleading and is a bit extreme. I think you will continue to be bashed for saying that tirelessly in every single Proto thread. I see a shit ton of people on these boards at the park.
> 
> Every board has a sweet spot for poppin ollies. Needless to say but weight is a huge factor in determining the right size so you line up your weight ratio where it was designed for that board. It is even more important on hybrids. You can't just expect all boards to respond the same. *Maybe you would think differently if you had tried a different size is all I'm saying. *
> 
> Peace.


Fair enough, no or zero pop isn't true, but I'm not speaking literally. Compared to other boards in it's class, it's lacking for sure. Everything pops, but to me the TT's effort/return ratio is whack. You don't get back what you put in. 

Normally I'd agree with you on trying a different size, and I certainly would give it a go if I had the opportunity. I owned the 158W. I've also owned a 156 Funslinger, and I felt that had more pop. I've owned and ridden many boards smaller than 158, and bigger. My old Forum Destroyer Double Dog was a 158 and by far the poppiest CRC hybrid I've ridden, if I found the 158W version in camber these days I'd snap it up in a heartbeat. 

Yes, it _can_ pop. But compared to every other board in it's class I've ridden, it's lackluster. That lack of pop (imo) is made up for with other characteristics that make it shine. The sidecut absolutely rips, great edgehold, nice and damp when conditions aren't perfect, and for a twin it does well in powder. I like to get air off anything and everything, so I know it's not the board for me, but it is a good board for a lot of people. Why I keep responding to these threads is the hoards of newer accounts proclaiming it's the best board in the world at everything and if you can afford one you should buy one because it's just so goddamn amazing. Wana launch a 50+ foot jump, Proto TT. Wana butter to your hearts content, Proto TT. Want to get techy on rails, Proto TT. Want to charge groomers and dig trenches, Proto TT. Want to clear a cat track gap, Proto TT. Want to shred 1ft+ of powder, Proto TT. Impotent and can't please your wife, Proto TT. 

It's a fucking snowboard. It does snowboard things. It does some snowboard things very well, and other snowboard things not well at all.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I do agree on all the new accounts that have come in recently pretty much just being NS cheerleaders. It's weird.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

So who's going to get the Never summer salesperson of the year?
That's going to be a real contest.

Would be super cool to have one every month. Kind of like McDonald's employee of the month.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

We'll need a hater of the year too.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Winner gets a brand new 2019 Never Summer snow scooter.

Sign me up!! where do we sell dem snow boards?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> We'll need a hater of the year too.


Pfffft i'll take the prize hands down.
Not a real contested contest.

Salesperson of the yr..... now THAT's a contest. And with that prize.... gonna get even tighter.

In fact..... I'm thinking of switching teams. Just for that snow scooter.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Somebody stole the idea!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Pfffft i'll take the prize hands down.
> Not a real contested contest.
> 
> Salesperson of the yr..... now THAT's a contest. And with that prize.... gonna get even tighter.
> ...


jae gives you a run for your money


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> jae gives you a run for your money


2nd tier rookie. At best. :baby: :baby:

All kiddings aside..... that scooter video. I'm dying. 
I can't believe that actually existed. LOL


----------



## JPopster (Jan 26, 2018)

linvillegorge said:


> jae gives you a run for your money


I dunno. Jae is lookin hot right now.. But Phedder, the powerlifter is the hate master when it comes to the Proto. These two are like 2Pac and Suga Knight.. come in a pair.. balls deep.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Fair enough, no or zero pop isn't true, but I'm not speaking literally. Compared to other boards in it's class, it's lacking for sure. Everything pops, but to me the TT's effort/return ratio is whack. You don't get back what you put in.
> 
> Normally I'd agree with you on trying a different size, and I certainly would give it a go if I had the opportunity. I owned the 158W. I've also owned a 156 Funslinger, and I felt that had more pop. I've owned and ridden many boards smaller than 158, and bigger. My old Forum Destroyer Double Dog was a 158 and by far the poppiest CRC hybrid I've ridden, if I found the 158W version in camber these days I'd snap it up in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


QFT. just clearing the air since you guys can't read. 
*
I don't hate NS, I don't hate the proto it just has no pop. I love the funslinger.*

linvillegeorge didn't own a proto but decides to white knight it because he loves his NS. you're pretty much in every thread calling people haters too. 

Jpopstar is one of those fucking cheerleaders. (it's Suge you idiot see what I did with your name? don't use hiphop references if you don't know anything about it).


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

NCRider said:


> LOL. Dude if the price came down, I would have bought one. I cannot shell out close to $600 on a board. I'm cheap !


you work in a shop, it's called a proform.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jae said:


> QFT. just clearing the air since you guys can't read.
> *
> I don't hate NS, I don't hate the proto it just has no pop. I love the funslinger.*
> 
> ...


I owned the original Proto, but I don't own the TT because I just don't need a true twin anymore. But I have spent several days on the TT and I do own The West and the TT is essentially simply a true twin version of The West.

It's funny how mad you get about this stuff. Calm down and have a beer. :grin:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> I owned the original Proto, but I don't own the TT because I just don't need a true twin anymore. But I have spent several days on the TT and I do own The West and the TT is essentially simply a true twin version of The West.
> 
> It's funny how mad you get about this stuff. Calm down and have a beer. :grin:


but it's not. the type2 has a perforated rocker, different carbon strip layout and is asym. besides being a twin.

You assume I'm mad, but I'm not. I'm not sure if you're dense..


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jae said:


> but it's not. the type2 has a perforated rocker, different carbon strip layout and is asym. besides being a twin.
> 
> You assume I'm mad, but I'm not. I'm not sure if you're dense..


They are very, VERY similar boards in terms of the overall ride characteristics. If you don't want to take it from me, call Never Summer and ask for their Sales Manager. He goes by the name of Gags. You just want to be a dickhead online, so he can explain it to you if you really want to hear about it.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

This horse wasn't dead after all, just in a big ole k-hole.


----------



## JPopster (Jan 26, 2018)

I think Jae needs to get laid. That's the bottom line.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

JPopster said:


> I think Jae needs to get laid. That's the bottom line.


yeah, I'm tired of screwing your mom.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Well that escalated quickly


----------



## JPopster (Jan 26, 2018)

Somebody please get a pacifier for Jae.. she would not stop crying.. what's the prollem honey? u aint gettin tea-bagged enough?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

ek9max said:


> Well that escalated quickly


 lol this thread was dead for a week.

I just answered a generic insult, with another generic insult. what's the point in goading me?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Any publicity is good publicity.

So when's the Type 3 come out?


----------



## Osman31ci (Jan 16, 2018)

Keep bangin..


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Osman31ci said:


> Keep bangin..


Except for Jae. He's tired of Popster's mom and needs a break.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

so...DOA or TT? and to make things more complicated where does the Mercury fit into the mix?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> so...DOA or TT? and to make things more complicated where does the Mercury fit into the mix?


If you've read this thread and still have to ask that question, you don't deserve an answer. 

Also asking that question without any context to your preferences in a board and where you ride... you don't deserve an answer. 

Mercury is more aggressive and more all mountain.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Phedder said:


> If you've read this thread and still have to ask that question, you don't deserve an answer.
> 
> Also asking that question without any context to your preferences in a board and where you ride... you don't deserve an answer.
> 
> Mercury is more aggressive and more all mountain.


I wish I could say those are all fair points... 

However I did read this thread and after reading it I learned more about the dynamics of the forum than I did about which board I'd prefer. The proto is the best board in the world. The proto is the worst board in the world. You're brainwashed/schill if you like NS and you're a hater if you don't. I guess its just one of those things. Every forum has one. :wink:
This thread very quickly devolved from its original intended comparison lol


As far as my preferences go, I would like an all mountain board/ AM Freestyle that has nice snappy responsive pop and is fairly jibbable (funny looking word). I like small to medium features, but when I'm feelin ballsy I'll hit some kickers on big line. I like speed and deep carves. Each board seems to specialize in either pop or carve but not both. I'd like to try a modern profile coming from a 15 year old super stiff all camber Palmer. I ride in the North East. Rarely see real powder but I would like a board to perform under the rare circumstance.

All that aside, thank you for putting into perspective where the Mercury sits. From lurking I've learned that you're one of the guys who has an idea of whats going on so anymore input you got would be appreciated.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> As far as my preferences go, I would like an all mountain board/ AM Freestyle that has nice snappy responsive pop and is fairly jibbable (funny looking word). I like small to medium features, but when I'm feelin ballsy I'll hit some kickers on big line. I like speed and deep carves. Each board seems to specialize in either pop or carve but not both. I'd like to try a modern profile coming from a 15 year old super stiff all camber Palmer. I ride in the North East. Rarely see real powder but I would like a board to perform under the rare circumstance.


It did devolve, fair point. 

Snappy and responsive pop isn't the Type 2. Jibbable isn't the DOA either, but compared to your old Palmer it certainly is. If you're just doing basic board slides or 50/50s the DOA would be great, or even the Mercury if you do want more all mountain/carve/powder performance. They'll both hit small and medium features fine as long as you're not a technical jibber, too stiff for that. 

More switch riding and jib features, DOA. Less switch riding, more carving and jumps, Mercury.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> If you've read this thread and still have to ask that question, you don't deserve a *Proto Type2*.


Fixed that for ya.


----------

